# Masking hinges on pre-hung commercial doors



## Paintin Fool (Jun 13, 2008)

I am a third generation painter by trade, I have recently evolved into commercial painting and just landed a decent size job, with a total of 500 hanging doors with four commercial grade hinges on each door. I have heard of hinge masking products on the market, but have not been able to find any for commercial hinges. Does anyone know if there is a product on the market that works? Please let me know asap because the job starts in 3 weeks. Thank You!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

only one post please


----------



## Chazbe (Apr 13, 2007)

This may sound like a off the wall answer but look for a label printing company in your area. Most have a huge selection of cutting dies and if you give them the exact size of the hinge they could make blanks for you. Get removable adhesive. Just peel off, stick on then remove when done. If you need more info on this approach msg me and I could help you out.
Chuck


----------



## Heefs Home Impr (Mar 8, 2007)

Paintin Fool said:


> I am a third generation painter by trade, I have recently evolved into commercial painting and just landed a decent size job, with a total of 500 hanging doors with four commercial grade hinges on each door. I have heard of hinge masking products on the market, but have not been able to find any for commercial hinges. Does anyone know if there is a product on the market that works? Please let me know asap because the job starts in 3 weeks. Thank You!


Hey you Paintin Fool! I found this product in the May 2008 issue of PWC (painting & wallcovering contractor) magazine page 75...

"Hinge masking magnets speed door prep"from Masking Products International magnetic hinge covers for res and commercial doors and sell for .99cents available at Sherwin-Williams stores.


----------



## Heefs Home Impr (Mar 8, 2007)

also, they list www.hingecover.com however I've had no success finding the web site


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.hingemag.com/


----------



## Paintin Fool (Jun 13, 2008)

*Wow! I'm Impressed!*

Hey thanks alot guys. I found the hingemags on hingemag.com and tried them. 
These things are awesome! They actually work. 
Alot quicker than tape, and they are reusable. They fit perfectly, and actually cover the whole hinge. And they only take about 10 seconds to apply! I'm impressed.
Won't ever mask another hinge with tape again.
Again, thanks for the info.


----------

